# Not much too him yet



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

He's just a little fellow but I bet Maggie is smiling.

NAB 

Mom is very protective.










Just a little fellow.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Nab.......that is the tiniest, sweetest little bird I have ever seen. Beautiful looking mother as well. I look forward to pictures as he grows.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh for heavens sake!...how whitty bitty. makes me wish I had a male amoung my hens., thanks for sharing as always.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

AWWW!!! i wuv him


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

IS it me???
I dont see a picture


----------



## SPedigrees (Oct 27, 2004)

Oh how cute and tiny! May the little one grow healthy and big! Maggie is a very lovely bird.

The photos are showing up fine for me, Ed. Maybe the server host was temporarily down when you were looking at this thread.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

WOW! He is small! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

My job might have the link blocked 
Ill check it out when I get home.
Hopefully I can see it then


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I see the pictures too, Ed...must be your 'puter! 

Nab, that baby is soooooo tiny! I sure hope everything goes well and wish the tiny one ALL THE BEST!!

Sending FAST and HEALTHY GROWING THOUGHTS!! Got a name yet??

Were you referring to our Guardian Angel, Maggie??

Love and Hug and gentle Scritches

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one cuteness overload!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG, that is the smallest baby I have ever seen. Can't wait for follow-ups. min


----------



## Annarose (Jul 8, 2009)

ohh!! how darling! My hen just hatched one but we did not see when it was that little, Ours is three times that size when we found it but my daughter still will sit and watch it for hours even if it does nothing yet.


----------



## lindylou (Jul 25, 2009)

I have never seen a baby pij that was this newborn. What a treat - we ALL wuv him! We will look forward to watching him grow (more pics, PLEASE!!)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a darling baby! It's a baby ringneck dove, members, so it really is much, much smaller than a baby pigeon.

Terry


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

TAWhatley said:


> What a darling baby! It's a baby ringneck dove, members, so it really is much, much smaller than a baby pigeon.
> 
> Terry


Thanks Terry...I was wondering 

Nab, what a precious little sweet pea!!! Thank you for sharing


----------

